# [ARCHIVED] The complete LOOKS MAXING guide for the 4-7 normalfag



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 5, 2019)

Just pulled this from SH, author hasn't been seen on there in a long time.




> moremoneythanlooks Wrote:The final stage of red pill is either:
> 
> 1-3: Lefort 10
> 4-7 PS
> ...








NOSE
You should trim nose hairs, trimming will not make them grow back thicker, if you are worried about this you can pluck them, use a nose and ear trimmer or a hair trimmer.
Nose is the ONLY facial area normal people actually consciously notice flaws in, a nose cant be shortened unless the tip is too long, problems with a mans nose are:

Too short.
Dorsal hump. (usually accompanied by a good strong jaw)
Feminine slope (fixed with an implant)
Upturn (this is especially bad as its feminizing and also affects your front profile, usually accompanied by a small jaw)
Droopy tip (find a Jewish surgeon to get a discount)
Bulbous tip (do not get this overly corrected IF it will ruin your facial harmony)
too wide or too narrow (do not overdo the correction on this, also it is not that important)
Nostrils too high creating a small triangle shape pointing to the mouth.
The nose from front profile should be a triangle shape drawn from where it meets your face not the bridge.
There should also be minimal nostril show from front and side view.







Ethnicity must heavily be considered with Rhinoplasty.



CHEEKS

You should shave any noticeable hair or peach fuzz on your cheeks.
Cheek implants
These are not that important but is a nice touch if you have the money, however it is HIGHLY recommended(after a considerate vasectomy of course) if you have a long midface, the vertical thickness of the implants should relate to your MFR. The width defines the fWHR.

fWHR in itself is not that important and total head width and height is taken in to account, a wider head is ideal for one night stands, a narrow higher trust head is considered best for long term relationships.
If you have a long midface get large implants that raise your fWHR and are vertically tall enough to make your submalar hallow area apear smaller(area between philtrum and ears.
Cheek bones should be placed high always from the orbital rim, be angular and the peak should be under the outer corner of the eyes, not forward pointing and not lateral pointing. In women cheeks can be forward facing and generally much larger and softer.
Cheek area is also the most likely area to have large pores, I am making a wild guess that face lipo could shrink the pores here as a last resort.

EARS
Ears can be pinned back with an otoplasty, they can also be enlarged and reduced in size with implants or cutting.
To check if your ears stick out too much have your photo taken at least 2 metres away and look at facial 5ths, do not use a phone for this.





TEETH



> Quote:Only very little of the bottom row of teeth should be visible.
> The teeth should diminish in size from front to back.
> Those either side of the central teeth, the laterals, should be 61.8 per cent the size of the bigger teeth.
> The next teeth along should be 61.8 per cent of the laterals. The width of the central teeth should be 80 per cent of their height. Very little should be seen of the gums.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/articl...teeth.html




Consider teeth whitening either with store products or done professionally, do not get them too white or you will look stupid, teeth should be about the same tone as the whites of your eyes.
Also consider veneers but they are not required for most people and money is best spent elsewhere.
Brush your tongue, use mouth wash and floss.

Robust Sensei: The best (mechanical whitening) toothpaste is BlanX.

MOUTH



> Quote:A smiles ideal width should be no less than half the width of the face.



Philtrum and lips while not important in a guy sometimes can be out of hand, a lip lift can shorten the philtrum while replacing that space with the upper lip, the upper lip should be thinner than the lower lip and ideally protrude a little further.
Upper jaw surgery is costly and takes a long time and usually only necessary when there is a medical problem involved such as sleep apnoea or a bite problem, jaw fatigue and cramps.

Use lip balm if you get cracked lips, girls dont want to risk STDs for a kiss and neither should you.

There is correction for a gummy smile.


JAW

A weak jaw can get you set a light by a bouncer or friend zoned by girls of legal age.
If you have a weak jaw look at my beard guide: http://*****/viewtopic.php?f=2&t;=4296

It is better if you can afford surgery though, see a maxillofacial surgeon or consider an implant.
A strong gonial angle provides a more photogenic appearance from front view.
You can also consider neck lipo but more on that once I get to body.

CHIN

Chin ideally should be square and broad in a male, a round chin is acceptable however not the most photogenic. A pointed chin is highly feminine and while not necessarily a sexual death sentence or even suspicious, would need to be redeemed by other masculine features.
A bum chin is okay if its not too deep, if it starts to create wrinkles or you cant shave the hair there it should be filled, a line is much more acceptable than a circle.
A scrotum chin is when it seemingly hangs off the jaw line, it can be corrected through:
1 piece jaw and chin wrap around implants and some lipo and filler.
Sometimes a chin reduction AND implant is also required.
Chin widening Osteotomy by a maxillofacial surgeon.
Another thing leading to an amorphous appearance is an upside down smiley below the lower lip, this can be corrected with filler. 


BODY

If you are looks maxing you have to take care of your body.

Here is a link showing what women prefer:
http://foxhoundstudio.com/blog/fitness-l...ant-to-be/

Women say they dont mind chubby guys but its bullshit, they all prefer at least some muscular definition whether it be on a skinny guy or a power lifter type frame.
You NEED a respectable body fat % this affects your face, if you can not reach this because of some disorder, see a doctor and get duromine or something similar if necessary or even get lapband surgery.

Keep your mental masturbation to aesthetics and keep your diet and exercise simple, I have never seen any field other than bodybuilding with so many bullshit and contradictory studies published.
Diet: no sugar or fried foods, or simple carbs, or excess fat.
Saturated, Mono, and Omega 3 should all be included but in low quantities, only med-low GI carbs. No fruit juice or fruit except maybe half an orange or half an apple a day. red meat + low carb vegetables, vegetable juice. Olive oil, fish oil, read BTFTM. And carrots, many carrots.
Symptoms on a diet:
Tremors, anxiety, dizzyness: Low blood sugar.
Depression: Lack of fats, possibly saturated.
Trouble sleeping: Not enough carbs at night, or not enough salt and water.
Weakness: Expected from a diet, but muscle loss can be low protein or too low overall calories.

Cardio should be medium-low intensity over a longer period of time rather than 30min bursts.
Buy sugarless electrolyte drinks. Have a caffeine supplement or drink coffee.

Training your neck can lead to medical problems such as sleep apnoea, consult a physio before doing so.

Diet and exercise can only get the average male so far, if you are not genetically or chemically inclined to have a GOOD body, consider Liposculture.


Body negatives in order of importance:
Wide hips (can sometimes be lipod) also check for klinfelters syndrome.
Narrow, sloping shoulders (side lateral raises, also it is recommended you use a tiny amount of Synthol to give them a rounded appearance not to actually widen them) round shoulders are what women select when choosing between body types.
Gyno or cabanossi nipples should be treated.
An overhanging gut signals diabetes get rid of this.
If your neck can use lipoing dont expect a healthy BF% to improve this, get it lipod and stop being a neck beard and keep the area cleanly shaved until then.

Best positives:
broad shoulders, only obtained through genetics (See GH gut)
Narrow waist, again genetics (See GH gut)
Cannonball delts, you have 2 options here, have good genetics, or use synthol. No, steroids wont give you the aesthetic shape.
Abs, you can use lipo to comfortably have these year round once you get to an acceptable BF%.

BODY HAIR
Your barber should shave any visible hair on the back of your neck and under your ears.
Clipping your body hair to get rid of curls is the minimal amount of body hair grooming you should do.
If you have a nice body shave your whole upper body, get someone to do your back and get rid of any tan lines.
The back of your hands should also not resemble a neanderthal even if you act like one.
Never shave your legs, just clipper it short enough to get rid of curls.
Pubes should be trimmed, watching a girl try pick a hair out of her mouth while you have a boner doesnt get any less awkward with time, its never appreciated.
If hair grows on your dick dont make it spikey if you are going raw.
Shaving your balls with a hair or beard trimmer is optional.

Squat.

Vertically challenged
There are 2 options to get about 3" in height.
Elevator shoes.
Leg lift surgery, expensive, likely arthritis at older age, also if you live to 60 expect to be watching your grand kids from a wheel chair.

Clothing etc
As for clothing and jewellery, you should have at least:

some sort of necklace even a piece of string if you are a poorcel
a watch, check out smart watches for your phone.
Rings, bracelets, ear rings are optional.
Jewerly is most effective in an LMS country. But having nothing can be considered weird anywhere.

Clothing color is very important. I like this guide:
http://thestylegear.com/pick-outfit-base...hair-eyes/
You can also check out this:
http://www.jpmaya.com/mens101/2014/4/3/m...-skin-tone

Cheap clothes are okay but they should not LOOK cheap.
Natural fibres and double stitching is a bonus, LOGOS are usually required.
Dont wash them in floral or feminine scents. the best scent is linen.
Dont use washed out or off colors. Dark clothes should NOT be line dried in the sun or washed in warm water.
use the color guide to keep a tight selection of colors for all your clothing.

Dont bother with ray bands or carreras if you arnt 7+ If you are 4-6 get a decent pair of pradas or similar.

Remember facial hair is make up for men.

I will finish this off with some additional info about social anxiety:
Social anxiety should be treated by a psychiatrist and psychologist. Medication such as Zoloft and Etizolam can be used in the initial stages while you learn techniques from a psychologist,
Through lack of negative feedback while socializing it is overcome. Optionally you can use alcohol but you should not rely on it long term like you can with Zoloft.


Im gonna add something important about attitude to looks maxing.
Looks maxing is the male equivalent to an empowered 6' women bragging to her boyfriend how she wants to make not double but triple his income and working only 1.5x longer than him isn't enough and is considering taking up a 2nd job to empower herself even more amongst the barflies who pester her on friday night after work. (INB4 lol @ GF going to a bar, this empowered bitch does it!)

You only pluck in the middle if at all.
You dont really work out, just jog here and there.
Oh I do wear that color a lot dont I? Its my favourite.
This hair product is so easy to wash out, you wouldn't think it would you? I forget what its called.
etc etc.


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 5, 2022)

bump for bruvs to benefit💪


----------

